# Themed MIUI keyboard?



## lthelwpn (Jul 15, 2011)

I have searched up and down and sideways and can't find a themed keyboard for Miui. I loaded elitpro HD theme, it has a themed black keyboard but dont show up.Can anyone help me out with a link or just point me in the right direction. Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lthelwpn (Jul 15, 2011)

Anybody?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

